# Access to bbs from AOL vs Internet Explorer



## mdurette (Sep 11, 2008)

Does this board have an AOL glitch?

It won't let me log-on as a TUG member when I try to sign on via AOL - but through Internet Explorer I am fine.

Any insight?


----------



## Nancy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Got in*

I was able to get into Tug via AOL's browser.  I'm automatically logged on, but it did let me in. 

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2008)

I loathe aol's internal browser...it causes more issues with viewing the BBS...and member only section than any other browser hands down.

I always recommend for members having issues with AOL to minimize it and use the internet explorer icon on their desktop.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 11, 2008)

*Browser, Shmauzer.*




mdurette said:


> Any insight?


Bag I-E. 

Try FireFox. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2008)

why...IE works fine for them?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 11, 2008)

We have had this item in the BBS Help area for nearly two years:
[How to] Deal with AOL browser problems


----------

